# AXYZ router cutting error



## jonkovach (Sep 23, 2020)

I uploaded a picture to show what I am experiencing.
When my CNC is cutting, it will shudder a little bit (most times, not all), and all of a sudden it's out of alignment. It is cutting .5" to the left of where it should be. This is happening in the X and the Y direction.
I have already contacted AXYZ tech support, but tech support told us we are running too fast (@75IPM). They recommended slowing it down. That doesn’t seem to make sense.
Help!
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Jon! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and add your location to your profile, as well.

I agree that 75 ipm is crawling unless you're using a tiny bit and it doesn't appear that's the case. Just so you can say you did when you call them back, try running it slower just to prove the point.

Does it do this in the exact same position on X and Y each time? If so then maybe it's mechanical even though you've changed out some components. 

Change your XY zero point and run the same program to see if it does the same thing. Does it do this when cutting air, say an inch above the spoilboard? That would rule out the 'cutting too fast', as well.

I'm sure others will chime in but off the top of my head that's where I would start.

David


----------



## jonkovach (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for your response, David.

I talked to the AXYZ tech again and got a couple things cleared up.

He is saying that the motor doesn't have enough torque to push through the material I am cutting. I understand that, and I can even buy it... but why now? Why, after so many years, would this motor not have enough oompf?

Do stepper motors wear out with age? Or do they just flat out fail?

I cannot replicate the problem unless I am cutting through material... if I cut the spoilboard, or air, it doesn't happen.

Jon


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

jonkovach, I had somewhat of the same issue. I moved starting pint to the center of the project and this ended my issue. I do no why it changed, but it has. I have since cut tow or three times starting at the corner again and have had no issues. Again, I can not tell you why. Since those issues, I now do an air check before I cut anything,

Just one other thing I did, as I was doing the carving, I marked each time it would start the problem. I found it was always near the center of whatever I was working on. I hope this may help. I know this does not give you any reasons why. I use a different machine as well. So may not help you at all.

Gooo luck to You,


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Jon.

What model of AXYZ router do you have?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cut some air and try to stop or slow down the spindle with your hands when traveling in the x and y. If there is no or little resistance then it's probably a stepper driver in the control box. Had that similar problem with my Probotix. New stepper driver solved the problem.


----------



## jonkovach (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey all.

I am running an AXYZ 6000 series router. It is 25 years old, so it's old... but it's been keep as up-to-date through the years as possible.

It is not the stepper drives - I've replaced those, switched them around, and the problem still persists.

I believe it is the motor... it has to be meeting resistance somewhere, I'm just not sure where or why. It moves very freely. I can only replicate the problem when cutting material. Where it would meet resistance... but why it's causing a problem now is beyond me.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

one thought on a machine this age, is that the electrical connectors (among other things) can start to have issues. get a can of electronic spray cleaner and a small brass brush. with power off, go around to each connector you can gain access to, disconnect it, spray and brush it clean. inspect it for any discoloration (heat is a connectors enemy), loose terminals, loose wires, etc. it could be that when the gantry is in a certain position/area, that stress is being applied to a connector causing it to lose connection.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jon.


----------

